# Southern Living Creme de Menthe Brownies...



## zoomom (Feb 1, 2005)

Does anyone happen to have the recipe? It was in the Southern Living Holiday/cookie Cookbook. I have a few requests for them and I can't for the life of me find my holiday book...it must have grown legs and walked out of my kitchen!









The recipe was great and I haven't been able to locate it online so I thought I'd try here. I did find others that I might try if I get in a bind, but I was really trying to find one that didn't use a cake mix for the brownies.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.recipesource.com/desserts...4/rec0422.html


----------



## zoomom (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you so much...


----------

